# Need Java 'Reset'



## Hyphen (Feb 6, 2005)

I downloaded Sun's java browser a while ago, but my brother, who uses this computer also, plays Runescape, and Runescape will not run with Sun, for some reason. It simply turns to a white screen. Before I installed Sun though, it would go through the normal routine, the java applet would be gray before loading, then pop up. How do I get this pack? I deleted the Java folder in my Program Files, and then the applet was just an 'x', like an incorrect image path.


----------



## Hyphen (Feb 6, 2005)

Win98, by the way.


----------



## Hyphen (Feb 6, 2005)

Please?


----------



## Hyphen (Feb 6, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## Hyphen (Feb 6, 2005)

Eh... okay...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Sun Java SE Runtime Environment 1.6.0* can be downloaded from here.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The proper way to get rid of a version of this java program is to uninstall it from the Add/Remove Programs list in the Control Panel and then delete its leftover folder from inside the C:\Program Files\Java folder.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

flavallee said:


> *Sun Java SE Runtime Environment 1.6.0* can be downloaded from here.


*Not *for Win9x. See this *post* and *this* one for the cuuent update

Ben


----------

